# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Fedora 10 Cambridge, edhe Linux bëhet i bukur

## init-6

Kjo eshte nje video per perdoruesit e windows  :xx:  me shume.
Per tu treguar qe edhe linux di te behet i bukur dhe ka paraqitje te mire ,
persa i perket ne si perdoruesa te linux e dime mire se ku qendron bukuria e vertete e linux  :shkelje syri: 
(stabiliteti, open source, kerneli, syscall, rikompilimi i kernelit, TERMINALI (absolute power), etj etj etj etj...(vazhdon) )



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyzK5fEld-c
```

----------


## xheimsi

Shkurt muhabeti lale ti ke felliq veten tate ne radhe te pare sepse je akoma tu perdor fedoren i cili eshte nga linuxet me te degjenerum ne treg.
si fillim per pergjigje te kesaj video po te jap nje te Ubuntu i cili po ashtu nuk eshte se ka kush e di se cfar me shume  




dhe e dyta do te te rekomandoja te perdorje 
freeBSD ose DEBIAN more vesh lale?
se jo per gje por freeBSD eshte UNIX puro
keshtu qe hidhi uje fedores...

----------


## init-6

E para ç'lidhje ka felliqja e vetes me perdorimin e nje sistemi operativ?
E dyta fedora nuk eshte ne treg, pasi nuk shitet e blehet, panvarsisht se po ja fut mtymçe.
E treta te dukem si tip i provokushem dhe impulsiv?
0_o
Djale i mire, meso te lexosh, meso te informohesh, redhat sot ka 70% te serverave ne planetin e quajtur toke, ka grupin me te madh me developers qe sot shperndajn edhe çertifikata RHCE (informohu).
Merri me qete keshillimet impulsive se skemi as mosh edhe as kohe te sqarojm persona qe nese kane nje kafk (frik qenka aker) si avatar dhe vendosin videon me te njohur te efekteve linux me beryl qe ka 4 vjet u duket vetja te zote apo spo them nje shprehje tjeter.. (vendos nje vidjo tenden te na mahnitesh)
Ne fillim meso te lexosh dhe lexo qellimin e videos, se dyti nga i di ti sistemet operative qe kam perdorur apo qe mund te perdor, dhe per me teper çte intereson ty se ç'fare sistemi operativ perdor une apo tjetri e tjetri.
Une , i panjohur me sistemet UNIX te zhvilluara nga AT&T qe me von kodet u vodhen nga BSD (po gjyqet i ke ndjekur?) jam totalisht injorant ndaj sistemeve freeBSD, PCBSD, apo OPEN-BSD, dhe meqe qenka keshtu , do te lutesha te na paraqisje nje video te sistemit tend operativ.
Mundesisht pa dual-boote dhe makina virtuale.
Dhe meqe qenke kaq i mire sa te hedhesh posht punen e qindra inxhinjereve, atehere me siguri ti je nje koke e madhe , me e madhe se ata plera qe kane bere ate sistem operativ qe sot e perdor ky tipi http://news.oreilly.com/2008/07/linu...ux-distri.html po me siguri per lepurusha edhe ky eshte nje pssh ku ta di une mbase, plere?


PS.
Nje person qe nuk di te lexoj, nuk eshte i denje per nje sistem windows, dhe jo me linux, e UNIX.
I jap un uje fedores  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kisha shkrujt gjithate tekst po keto reklamat e albos ma moren shpirtin e pertoj ta shkruaj e njehere. Mos u zini per distro se te tera njesoj jane. Sa per RH e RHEL te tere e dime se kush jane ska pse te flitet. Une akoma e kam RH 9.1 Shrike te instaluar me Kernel 2.4. Sa per fedora me CentOS kane shume per te deshiruar pavarsisht se perdorin RH Kernel. E njejta gje vlen e per Ubuntu qe perdor Kernel te Debian. Fedora mua me duket si nje nga distrot me jo te stabilizuara nga gjithe te tjerat. Te them te drejten mbaj mend para 2/3 vjetesh ishte Fedora 4 edhe brenda 2/3 vjeteve paska vajtur ne versjonin 10. Persa i perket serverave te botes, megjithese RHEL eshte sistem serveri shume i mire, ke gabimin me te madh te thuash se eshte 70% numri i tyre. Te garantoj une qe jane lloj lloj serverash ne perdorim Debian, SUSE, UNIX ku cdo Mainframe e fuqishme sidomos qe une kam pare kane UNIX, + ke shume servera SOLARIS qe esht enje sistem i pa degjuar shume po shume shume i perdorur sidomos ne USA. Qe mos harojme edhe WINDOWS qe ta garantoj une qe mban te pakten 50% te serverave qe ndodhen ne perdorim. ta garantoj une qe 5 kate te nderteses se AT&T ne manhatan 52 St edhe 10 AVE jane vetem me servera Windows. Megjithe urejtjen qe kam per microsoft windows do jete sistemi me i perdorur edhe per te pakten 10 vjet. Persa i perket FreeBSD mund te jete i mire mund te jete i shkelqyer por ama po mos ariti te develop nje menyre me te mire instalimi ska per te patur sukses.

Ardi

----------


## init-6

Nuk zihem per distro, dhe fedora nuk hyn as tek te preferuarat e mia e perdor per arsye shume te caktuara per momentin, por te degjosh nje lepurush si puna e atij me kafk si avatar  qe i lexova edhe postimet e tjera te tij dhe fluturon vertet me presh..... siç e thote populli eshte nje gje. Dhe te degjosh opinionin e atyre qe kan vertet informacione per linux eshte nje gje tjeter.
Persa i perket shifres 70% eshte nje shifer e montuar nga instruktori redhat kur pa qe une perdorja openSUSE.
Diku ku kam punuar shumica ishin redhat te them te drejten dhe egzekutonin apache tomcat, por pashe edhe disa makina windows (ato te antiviruseve) dhe pashe edhe solaris dhe unix.
Edhe nga aq pak qe di kam pare se debian dhe openSUSE jane konkurrent te fort.. por ne fund te fundit keto jane tema marketing..
Perseris ate qe kam shkruajtur ne postimin e pare, qe tema ishte thjesht per ti treguar perdoruesve te windows se edhe linux ka pamje te mire grafkike dhe di te jete eye candy.
Nese me pyesni mua pastaj per distribucion linux, them se me te mirat jane Debian ku veçoj knoppix, slackware per arsyen e kernelit dhe rikompilimit te thjesht te tij, pastaj vijn openSUSE e me rradhe..
Tek sistemet BSD me ka terhequr freebsd dhe openbsd.
Sistemi ideal per mua eshte ai qe ti e ke ndertuar from scratch dhe ploteson te gjitha nevojat dhe kerkesat e tua.
Sot dikush pelqen diçka e dikush pelqen diçka tjeter , nje pentester pelqen knoppix-std ose backtrack, nje polic i cyber crime pelqen dhe perdor fccu, 
Nje reverser pelqen dvl dhe e perdor. Nje qe ben kerkime shkencore mbase perdor scentific linux, dikush tjeter qe do nje server shume te sigurt i vendos open-bsd...
linus torvalds perdor sot fedora sepse i intereson qe te ket sa me pak probleme me konfigurime dhe mos te harxhoj kohen e tij por te merret drejtperdrejt me kernelin siç ka thene edhe ne intervisten e tij qe e kam cituar me siper.
Kjo persa i perket debateve zhgenjyese midis perdoruesve te linux qe lexohen perdit.
Jo gjithsecili ka te njejtat kerkesa per nje sistem operativ.

----------


## Thelinuxmaster

Edhe une Fedoren 10 perdor , per nje arsye te vetme ,eshte shume me praktike se Ubuntu,ndersa Ubuntu eshte gati njelloj me Windowsin. RH dhe RHEL jane Linuxat me te njohur ne gjithe boten keshtu qe nuk kuptoj pse Fedora eshte nje sistem i felliq  :Pikepyetja:

----------

